# Wine Club Meeting



## Tom (Apr 13, 2009)

This is our monthly meeting at a new vineyard. This months topic was Grapes and Juice from Chile. Not only do we learn but we also TASTE and EAT very well.
Any one else belong to a local winemaking club?
This is a club that both myself and joeswine belong.
FYI the last pic is Joeswine on the right.


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like a very nice gathering. This hobby really brings together people you normally would never get to know. The club I'm in, The Louisiana Wine Makers Guild - Acadiana Chapter, is meeting for this Saturday for a fish fry and of course to imbibe in some of our creations.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see pictures and post what was covered.
Joeswine and myself run the South Jersey Winemakers. A very diverse group. Some newB's some own small vinyards some make wine from anything thats fermentable  like Garlic,Tomato,Bananna etc. and some very experienced.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 13, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> Looks like a very nice gathering. This hobby really brings together people you normally would never get to know. The club I'm in, The Louisiana Wine Makers Guild - Acadiana Chapter, is meeting for this Saturday for a fish fry and of course to imbibe in some of our creations.



I really need to make it over to one of your meetings sometime. Are they in Lafayette? I tried to form one here in the Baton Rouge area a couple years ago with no interest. We have a couple shops in the area now. Maybe I can get more contact with local winemakers. I think most of them in my area don't use the forums.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a meeting coming up on May 16th I believe, I wish they were a little more frequent!


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 13, 2009)

smurfe said:


> I really need to make it over to one of your meetings sometime. Are they in Lafayette? I tried to form one here in the Baton Rouge area a couple years ago with no interest. We have a couple shops in the area now. Maybe I can get more contact with local winemakers. I think most of them in my area don't use the forums.


The group was formed about 3yrs ago and meets monthly, normally the third Thursday of the month at Marcello's wine shop in Lafayette. The owners of the shop have provided a free meeting place but of course as you would expect one hand washes the other. PM me if you'd be interested in attending the Saturday function (in Lafayette), you'd be more than welcome.


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 14, 2009)

We havent got one here, this group online is my wine club!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 14, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> The group was formed about 3yrs ago and meets monthly, normally the third Thursday of the month at Marcello's wine shop in Lafayette. The owners of the shop have provided a free meeting place but of course as you would expect one hand washes the other. PM me if you'd be interested in attending the Saturday function (in Lafayette), you'd be more than welcome.



I have to work this Saturday. The story of my life. Everytime there is something like this, I have to work. I want to join the local brew club but their metting seem to always fall on a work day.


----------



## PinkDrink (Apr 25, 2009)

*Wine Clubs*

Tom,
It sounds like you guys are having fun out there in NJ. I'm jealous of your wine club.

Question for anyone out there in the PNW  Are there any wine junkies out here? Can't seem to find a club.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2009)

I just found out we (wine club) WON 14 medals in a local wine competition. !


----------



## joeswine (May 19, 2009)

*wine club*

Thanks for posting the pics TOM......ya thats our club alright great bunch of wine makers........good food ,good people to enjoy good wine and share the experience with..................jp


----------

